# Leveling Exterior Concrete Patio Pad



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Based on the photos, this looks like it could either be settlement due to inadequate base preparation, or heave due to freeze thaw, again due to inadequate base preparation. In either case, if you pour a thin layer of concrete or self leveling compound over the existing concrete, you will simply get reflection cracking in the new concrete. The best way to minimize cracking potential would be to remove the existing concrete, and place an adequate base before placing new concrete.

An adequate base generally means at least 12 inches of crushed stone, clean gravel, or coarse sand over natural mineral soil. In cases of really poor existing soil, you may need a deeper base than that.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Everything has a realistic service life, and that combination of patio/sidewalks/additions is well past it's service life. There's no simple, cost effective way to limp it along for more than one winter IMO.........


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

what about that stuff bill clinton used to line the back of his el camino ? :laughing: believe i heard he said it looked like grass & rhymes w/*** :yes:

your patio's reached its end,,, you could overlay ea individual piece & make 'em look like river stones or flagstone but you could also replace the whole pad for about the same,,, i'd 2nd the latter if i were you :thumbsup:

when AND IF you do replace it, have your guy install a proper joint pattern so you don't wind up w/random cracking


----------

